# Traverse City Meet n' Greet



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

The La Sen that was mentioned is on Garfield, near the airport.

Dan,
Take US31 to the south, towards town, from the campus. Go to Garfield and turn left (south). I'm not sure of how many lights or the street names, but LaSen will be on your left just before you get to the western end of the airport's runway.

I'd wait a bit before setting a date and time for others to chime in. As for me, that day is fine.
Whit


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

It's on the n/e corner of Garfield & Boone. March 10th is good for me.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

I'll go up there tomarrow and check it out. If it looks good i'll see if we can get an area for March the 10th. I'll look for a place that would accomidate 15-20 people.

I'll be arriving around 6-6:30!


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

La's works for me, I can just walk accross the street. Let me know.


----------



## Rat Fink (Feb 20, 2001)

Stelmon ask for the back room. If it is easier for ya i can go get us set up, I have some conections there.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Oh Boy! We're "connected"........LOL!

Okay guys, how about a Greet n' Meet at the LaSenorita on Garfiend near the TC airport on Wednesday March 10th beginning at 5PM or would 6PM be better??


----------



## DUHGRAVY (Oct 11, 2000)

5-5:30 works for me.


----------



## Avidhunter (Feb 23, 2004)

Just my luck Wednesday's are the only time of the week I can't make plans. If you set it up for 5 or 5:30 I could stop by for an hour but I would have to leave by 6:30 Jody


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Jody,
We'll set it up for 5PM and you can stop by. We can talk about another day for a future G n' M that might better fit your schedule. Living an hour from TC I won't be one to stay late anyway.


----------



## UBDSLO1 (Feb 23, 2004)

ok, i'm planning to be there, probably about 5:30ish.


----------



## Avidhunter (Feb 23, 2004)

Thats cool whit, I've been looking forward to meeting everyone since reading these posts. Its always nice to put a face to a name Jody


----------



## Rat Fink (Feb 20, 2001)

I get out of work at 5 so I will be there about 5:15 or so. Depending on how late this goes and the temps outside I may do some steelhead fishing afterwards if anyone is interested in joining me. I'm trying to keep my streak of daily fishing going.


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

I get out of work at 6 so I'll probably be there by 6:03 depending on if I hit the light or not.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

I'll be there about 5PM and will be wearing a green/tan MS hat. Did anyone make reservations under a name? If so, what name?


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Ok, heres the details.

T.C. 1rst meet n greet will be held at the La Seneoritas on March 10th.

When you walk in, ask for the Michigan-Sportsman.

I told them 10-20 people are going to show up. To reserve the backroom, it would cost 25 bucks unless we buy a certain amount of food. Since I don't know how many "for sure" are coming, I told them where I would like to be seated. They said that would be alright and if we ended up with a ton of people, they would set us in the back room. I really don't think the back room will be neccesarily unless a ton of people all of sudden have interest in this thread. They also are not packed on Wednesday so we will have no problem. So when you walk in, just ask for the michigan-sportsman

If you have any questions, feel free to PM me. I will be gone from sat mournin til monday night so I will get back to you sunday.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Thanks Dan! You can take a look at the responses in here to figure out who'll be there.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

From my experiances at Meet N greet people always say they will be there and things come up so that's the reason I didn't reserve the back room for us. I hope everyone will show but ya never know.

Can't wait...


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Tomarrow is the day....


ttt


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Dan,
I'll be there at a little after 5PM. Order me a virgin (no alcohol) marguarita.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Whit,
I won't be arriving til a little bit later. I am eating dinner here with my friends and then coming on over about 5:45-6 ish. Also depends on the essay I am working on and how smoothly it's going. 

Cya tomarrow


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

Just thought I'd post to keep it at the top. Dan, show 'em how it's done, son! Y'all have a fun time tonight. Somebody bring a donation jar/bucket to help the site with expenses, please....


----------



## UBDSLO1 (Feb 23, 2004)

ttt


----------

